# RR: 157. Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"



## Trout

*1.	Talich (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1952)










2.	Kubelík (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1981)










3.	Pešek (cond.), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra	(1990)










4.	Bělohlávek (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)










5.	Mackerras (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(2007)










6.	Neumann (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1983)










7.	Ashkenazy (cond.), Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra	(2008)










8.	Flor (cond.), Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra	(2008)










9.	K. Petrenko (cond.), Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin	(2002)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Talich (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1952)
2.	Kubelík (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1981)
3.	Pešek (cond.), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra	(1990)
4.	Bělohlávek (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)
5.	Mackerras (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(2007)
6.	Neumann (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1983)
7.	Ashkenazy (cond.), Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra	(2008)
8.	Flor (cond.), Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra	(2008)
9.	K. Petrenko (cond.), Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin	(2002)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## Blancrocher

Unfamiliar with this symphony--thanks for putting it on my radar.


----------



## Trout

Glad you discovered it! Not among my very favorite lesser-known late-Romantic symphonies, but still a great work, full of Straussian anguish and gloom. It was originally written to commemorate Dvorak's death, but his wife passed away as he was working on it. This caused him to change his idea of the last movement entirely: from an optimistic "apotheosis of [Dvorak's] work" as Suk described it to a full-fledged symphonic crisis.


----------

